# Fursuit Eyes



## Furlow (May 17, 2010)

I've got a fursuit head all done!!! well, almost...  All left are the eyes, but I just can't seem find anything that looks good.  I've seen alot the follow me eye design, but what I realy want is to get one that's got kind of a lens over so brings a more eye apearnce to it.  Any sugestions, particularly where ones could get a lensing that would fit?


----------



## CoonArt (May 17, 2010)

Maybe you could make normal eyes and later on plastic hemispheres over it. Those are made of transparent plastic and most are very cheap... you can buy those in hobbyshops...







Like these... I hope these helps?


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 17, 2010)

If you don't want to spend money on plastic domes, you could cut pieces off of a round water bottle or soda bottle or something similar.


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

If your on a really low budget you can sometimes find clear plastic bowls and stuff and thrift shops.  I like the idea of cutting up soda bottles, I'm glad that was mentioned.


----------



## Gavrill (May 17, 2010)

I wore a suit with a lens over the eye and not only was my visibility reduced, but the lens fogged up.


----------



## Glitch (May 20, 2010)

I just made my eyes out of resin and had vision out of the tear ducts.  You just need to spend a little more cash (my resin casting stuff was probably $7 or so from an artist outlet store) and spare a couple of days - as well as proper lung function.

You can see my profile page for a picture.  I am too lazy to post it here.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> I wore a suit with a lens over the eye and not only was my visibility reduced, but the lens fogged up.



There's this stuff called 'Cat Cr@p' (Ok, I didn't use the 'a') that is a serious defogger!

Cat Cr@p found on-line

I've used it on scuba masks, motorcycle shields and snowmobile goggles and it doesn't fog.<br>


----------



## Furlow (May 21, 2010)

sunwolfholland said:


> Maybe you could make normal eyes and later on plastic hemispheres over it. Those are made of transparent plastic and most are very cheap... you can buy those in hobbyshops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I've not seen any in hobyshops, if anything they were WAY to small few have.  I'll keep eye out to see if can find.


----------

